# Ammo



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So I'm on the tail end of this ammo issue. I find it very interesting. I'm wondering if it's worth sharing information of where some is located. Reason I bring this up. I just picked up a 9 mm Makorov (KBI). Not the best gun, but it fits my price and needs. 

So silly me looking for ammo hit the normal spots. Shelves are almost bare. I did find some and some regular 9 mm. Who would have though 9 mm would be hard to find!!! :shock: 
Found a decent price at Big 5 in Ogden. Found 9 x 18 (mak) at Kent's shooting supply. Just enough to break it in.

So if your looking for ammo in Ogden area. Check Big 5 and Kent's shooters. Just sharing info.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People are under the assumption that there will be a law requiring serial numbers on bullets and cases. This has been STATE legistlation and only california has anything close to it atm... I doubt under any circumstances such a law will pass here in Utah. The run on guns and ammo is quite silly atm.

Once everyone has their 100,000 "just in case" rounds in their basement, prices will plumet due to no demand.


-DallanC


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 to what DallanC said. I have already noticed a slight increase in availability of 9mm and .40S&W in the local stores. The ammo seems to be staying on the shelves a little longer (or maybe my timing has been extremely lucky) the last couple weeks. I think people are quickly approaching their "storage capacity" of their favorite ammo and the panic buying is subsiding a little.

Hopefully, things will return to normal pretty soon. Every couple weeks, I try to help stimulate the economy a little buy making some small purchases of reloading related items. I try to keep it reasonable and in fairly small quantities so I don't feed the panic buying.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> I just picked up a 9 mm Makorov (KBI). Not the best gun...


Actually the Makarov is an excellent pistol. The Russians have a history of adopting simple, but dead reliable firearms like the SKS and Kalashnikov, so the Makarov fits that mold. It borrows very heavily from the classic Walther PP/PPK series because the Russians were very impressed with them during WWII. So it really is a "poor man's James Bond pistol". 8) 
As a pure blow-back pistol it has a little heavier recoil than one would suppose would be the case, but mine, and other examples I have shot are normally very reliable and reasonably accurate for the intended usage. The 9x18mm Makarov is a more powerful round than a .380 Auto, though less than the 9mm Luger.

To enhance usability, I would heavily suggest getting a rubber *Peirce Grip* for it.
BTW - which nationality is your Makarov? Mine is a Bulgarian.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have seen 40SW everywhere I have looked this last week, but only found 9mm at Gallenson's.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine is Hungarian, made by F.E.N. Imported by KIB. Shoot it for the first time this past friday. I hit the center section of the target most of the time. So I enjoyed it. I thought the same thing on rubber grips.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I think Georgia Arms had/has some ammo in the calibers that are hard to find (not .40 & regular 9mm).


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's Front Sights view on the ammo shortage, he also has an interesting video at the end of the blog. 
Here's the link; http://www.ignatius-piazza-front-sight.com/2009/03/23/ignatius-piazza-where-has-our-ammo-gone/



> First, let's put the current ammunition shortage into perspective.
> 
> What is currently happening ACROSS THE COUNTRY at every gun shop, sporting goods store, gun show, and with every Internet ammo supplier is nothing more than an ammunition buying frenzy that has surpassed the normal production capabilities of the current ammunition manufacturers and distributors.
> 
> ...


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Along with all the buying we ought to be writing many letters to our representatives in goverment. It is time to let them know that if they support gun and ammo bans, they won 't be getting reelected. They need to hear that now, not after they have done the damage.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Isn't it a shame that we as Americans are afraid of the political policies of the very people we choose to represent us in government, and enact our laws? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Shouldn't the lawmakers be afraid that if they do not server OUR interests and enact laws that WE want, that they will lose their jobs? The people have become "sheeple"; believing everything they hear, and compounding problems by spreading the word like wildfire. The government should fear US! The respect is gone, or at least greatly diminished, from what it once was. 

I believe Zack De La Rocha, frontman from the band Rage Against the Machine, said it best: "We've got to take the power back!" Government should be a servant of the people, not the other way around! 

As much of an inconvenience as this run on ammo has been, having occurred from the spread of fear, or factual evidence, I'm not going to sit here and pretend that it's all just hooey that some politicians want our 2nd Amendment rights repealed. Some are that nuts. I worry that the people I walk the streets with each day think that the government will just take care of us, and that we can elect officials who will take the "power" and run rampant. I do think things will calm down a bit in the gun/ammo retail world, but it concerns me to think how long it will last. Will it last until Obama is out of office, 4 years from now? I certainly hope not!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I had occasion to go to Layton yesterday. I just couldn't get past Kent's without stopping. I had some things on my shopping list. 380 Ammo, 380 bullets for reloading, small pistol primers, 30 cal bullets for 30-30, case trimming equipment. There was none in stock. 

Same story here in Cache Valley. No 380 ammo and darned few bullets. 
I sure hope you are not desperate for 380 ammo. It may be a long wait. I bought 4 boxes online about in November, and I am sure glad I did.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/200 ... clude=Juno


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

James, Al's a fair amount of ammo last week. No 380, but lot's of other cal. I was surprised on how reasonable their 9mm makarov was.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I went in to Sportman's in Midvale this past weekend because I had a gift card I wanted to use. The ammo is absolutely pathetic. Usually they have several end caps with ammo, and some islands in the aisle by the gun counter, nope, nothing, nada. The reloading aisle was pretty much bought up, as well as the aisle where they keep the centerfire rifle and handgun ammo. The only handgun ammo they had in the whole store was .500 S&W Magnum, 1 box of .460 S&W Magnum, some .454 Magnum, and some .41 Magnum. Nothing in the way of the normally real common stuff like 9mm, .40, .45 ACP, .38, .357, etc.. 

The gun racks were pathetic too. The glass case that is normally full of XDs, Sigs, and 1911s had about 4 guns in it. I think they had a S&W Performance Center .44, a Sig 1911, a Desert Eagle, and something else I can't remember. The rest they filled up with overpriced AR magazines. Each caliber of pistol on the wall had only about 3 or 4 guns to choose from, if any at all that is, and they were usually Taurus or Kahr. No Glocks, Springfields, Kimbers, H&Ks, etc.. There were a couple Sig Mosquito .22s, but those and the one 1911 were the only Sigs in the store. The revolvers were even worse. There were no .357s left whatsoever, but they did have some Taurus and S&W .38s, a couple .44 Mags, and a few SA .45s. They even incorporated more airguns than usual into the wall to make it look a little fuller. Anything decently priced in the rifles and shotguns section were gone for the most part. They did have a selection of $2k+ shotguns, but that was about it.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

My concerns for stocking up on ammo aren't that there will be a shortage of bullets because of the guvment. But that because of the economy, down the road I won't be able to afford to buy plinking ammo. So while I have extra $$$. I will buy extra bullets.

Besides My extra dough sure as HE** isn't doing me any good in my ROTH IRA


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I DESPERATELY need small rifle primers. I cannot find any ANYWHERE! If any of you guys see any and want to do me a huge favor, let me know. I'll drive anywhere from Payson to Ogden to get them.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It's not just ammo. I can't find primers, powder or the bullets I need to feed my hungry rifles with. And I'm not a ammo hoarder, I just want to keep feeding my nasty shooting habit.
I went to Sportsmans and you could hear an echo in the reloading isle. In fact I think I saw a couple bats hanging up under the shelves. Looked like they hadn't been disturbed by any shelf stockers since last fall.


----------

